# EPS Logo, Government Of Canada



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I am trying to get the Govt Of Canada Logo in EPS format. They used to have them on their website, but I cant seem to find it again. Can Anybody point me in the right direction???

Also looking for the Government Of Alberta if anybody has it!! Thanks


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

OK, got Government of Canada from somebody. Now just looking for Government Of Alberta!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool! That will make for nice letterhead. Now do you need to find the same kind of paper stock they use for mailings?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Cool! That will make for nice letterhead. Now do you need to find the same kind of paper stock they use for mailings?


:lmao: 

Good one HowEver!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I would like the original EPS used to print a $20 bill, if anyone has it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/search/?action=search&text=Alberta


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I was going to say Brands of the World too
I picked up the government of canada logo off their the other day for the maple leaf....I needed it for something

excellent website!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

minor variation


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

wonderings said:


> http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/search/?action=search&text=Alberta


Awesome, Thanks!!! Never heard of this site, but I will be bookmarking for sure!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> minor variation


Another variation....MacPuk, Puk, Puk PEKAWWWWW!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Another variation....MacPuk, Puk, Puk PEKAWWWWW!


I like MacDoc's better....


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm looking for gov't of ontario..... anyone????


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> I like MacDoc's better....


...yeah....reality based. 

••

Ontario

maybe here

http://www.allthelogos.com


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> ...yeah....reality based.
> 
> ••
> 
> ...


I looked at http://brandsoftheworld.com and couldn't find it there... but it was at your link... sweet... thx!


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

wtf... they charge? BAH!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> ...yeah....reality based. :


I think the reality is your obvious envy of Alberta as an economic powerhouse. Jealousy writ large across the screens of EhMac.


----------

